
Ask HN: FontAwesome crowdfunding 1/2 million .. Let's Encrypt, $32K – Why? - cpg
Come on guys, I love FontAwesome and they have done a great crowdfunding video and rewards, etc., but Let&#x27;s Encrypt not only saves you money, it makes everyone safer! Go participate! https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.generosity.com&#x2F;community-fundraising&#x2F;make-a-more-secure-web-with-let-s-encrypt
======
NetStrikeForce
The comparison is probably not fair for LetsEncrypt, but you're right that we
should help with its campaign.

Thank you for raising awareness!

